# Woodland Waters Meet



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to the lovely owners and Cockapoos. I was made to feel so welcome by each and everyone I met. I got to pat, cuddle, and watch some beautifully friendly dogs and enjoyed the range of sizes and colours and coats. The friendliness of these dogs is unbelievable. No barking, no growling, just sheer pleasure from them. I have been well and truly licked....and am totally besotted. Thank you one and all. Roll on three weeks Sunday when I too become a cockapoo owner! ):wave::wave:


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll second that! We popped down for a couple of hours today and had a great time with Flo meeting lots of gorgeous friendly cockapoos and their owners of course!  Flo is absolutely shattered tonight after having plenty of ruff and tumble with other poos!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

We went yesterday and it was a lovely day, so many different Cockapoo's, Dudley had a fantastic time finding friends who liked a bit of cockapoo wrestling and I think he fell in love with one or two of the ladies! Cat 53, I wonder if we met? as I had a couple of people who were future cockapoo owners come over to make a fuss of Dudley. The only downside I have to say was the food at the pub/cafe - even my 12 yr old son didn't want to finish his 'plastic' chicken burger! Met 'Lola'smummy' with her lovely girls. Not many of the people I spoke to used this forum though, they were mostly on CCGB chat. We got home and Dudley flaked out in the lounge like he had run a marathon! and this morning very reluctantly crawled out of his crate at 8.30! now if he could just play with a dozen or so Cockapoo's every day we would have much calmer evenings!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I met Lolas mum yesterday too. Were you sitting beside her? If so we may have met when I said goodbye. Met Dexter and his Mum. Had a good natter with them! It was fun. Does Flo live in Grantham?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It was a wonderful weekend! We enjoyed every moment of it. It was great to meet so many lovely people, gorgeous dogs and such perfect weather!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm home! And my God am I knackered! As is Max in fact...

It was a fabulous weekend, thank you SO much to everyone who came, it was a blast meeting so many new people and their gorgeous 'poos, and was just fabulous to see everyone I had already met again! Sezra, your Millie is wonderful and it was great to see her in the flesh at last!

Thanks to Ali and her daughter for having Max and I to stay in their lodge and introducing me to Gin and Tonic! *hic*

See you all next year! mwahahahahaha! 

xx


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> I met Lolas mum yesterday too. Were you sitting beside her? If so we may have met when I said goodbye. Met Dexter and his Mum. Had a good natter with them! It was fun. Does Flo live in Grantham?


Hi Cat53, no Flo lives near Lincoln! Don't think we met you. We met Lolasmummy as well and also Lola's sister but I don't think the rest of the people we met were on this forum. We definitely didn't meet Dudley as I think Flo might have fallen for him! She had a great time with a poo called Tonka, he was gorgeous!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If it's on next year, Max and I will def be there!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

It was a fantastic weekend  Here's my girls, Flo and Remy, running in the agility competition. Both of them are now shattered and having a long, long rest. I'm still trying to get my breath back after 'sprinting' 200 meters round the agility course  http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/post/2012/09/agility-at-the-cockapoo-games.html


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

embee said:


> It was a fantastic weekend  Here's my girls, Flo and Remy, running in the agility competition. Both of them are now shattered and having a long, long rest. I'm still trying to get my breath back after 'sprinting' 200 meters round the agility course  http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/post/2012/09/agility-at-the-cockapoo-games.html


I laughed out loud with joy watching your two doing that..how fantastic!

I am DEF going to get the binkmeister doing some agility!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I'm home! And my God am I knackered! As is Max in fact...
> 
> It was a fabulous weekend, thank you SO much to everyone who came, it was a blast meeting so many new people and their gorgeous 'poos, and was just fabulous to see everyone I had already met again! Sezra, your Millie is wonderful and it was great to see her in the flesh at last!
> 
> ...


Thanks Sarah, Millie is our little cuddle monster  

It was great to see you again and so lovely to meet lots of new people. Annabel and I are still buzzing from the weekend and I think we will be looking at agility lessons nearby in preparation for next years event!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Hi Cat53, no Flo lives near Lincoln! Don't think we met you. We met Lolasmummy as well and also Lola's sister but I don't think the rest of the people we met were on this forum. We definitely didn't meet Dudley as I think Flo might have fallen for him! She had a great time with a poo called Tonka, he was gorgeous!!


We met Tonka too, what a big cuddly lad, in fact Dudley had a short but sweet bit of a 'bromance' with him while we waited to have a go at flyball, they had a great roll around together. I had wondered if we had met your Flo as there were one or two girls that looked similar that he had a play with, next time than.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done Mandy that course looked exhausting ! You both did really well xx


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Well what a fantastic weekend we had meeting everyone and of course all the bouncy poo's 

It was a bitter sweet weekend for us but Sarah (Sezra) made it easy for us - what a wonderful, lovely lady along with a bright and polite Annabelle....

Thanks to the organisers who put on a splendid arrangment and to all those who entertained us.....

John & Sue


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

DB1 said:


> We met Tonka too, what a big cuddly lad, in fact Dudley had a short but sweet bit of a 'bromance' with him while we waited to have a go at flyball, they had a great roll around together. I had wondered if we had met your Flo as there were one or two girls that looked similar that he had a play with, next time than.


Tonka had a great time too, meeting lots of new friends and especially his new pals Flo and Dudley. He was also able to meet up with some of his litter-mates for the first time since leaving the breeder.

The photos of Dudley don't do him justice as the colours in his coat are wonderful.

It's only now that I have realised who I had been talking to and can match faces to forum names. It'll make more sense when we next meet.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

oldmanmille said:


> Well what a fantastic weekend we had meeting everyone and of course all the bouncy poo's
> 
> It was a bitter sweet weekend for us but Sarah (Sezra) made it easy for us - what a wonderful, lovely lady along with a bright and polite Annabelle....
> 
> ...


Thank you John and Sue, I am so proud of her :love-eyes:. 

I can only imagine how hard this weekend must have been for you but you know that I will stay in touch and do everything I can to find them the perfect new home. x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

embee said:


> It was a fantastic weekend  Here's my girls, Flo and Remy, running in the agility competition. Both of them are now shattered and having a long, long rest. I'm still trying to get my breath back after 'sprinting' 200 meters round the agility course  http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/post/2012/09/agility-at-the-cockapoo-games.html


Fantastic videos... Good on both you and Your son and the fantastic Flo and Remy 
Very inspiring to watch... X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This sounds like a great time was had by all... Would have been lovely to attend.
Any photos lurking around????


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We had a great time too, Helen did all the work with our two girls and all 3 of them did a great job and had a great time - I watched in the sun, drinking a beer or two.

Helen was delighted when Ruby won the 'dog the judge would most like to take home' award - we were both very chuffed!

Here is a pic of all the competitors and judges (you can see how lucky we were with the weather):










Nice to see you all it was a great event!

Ian


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> This sounds like a great time was had by all... Would have been lovely to attend.
> Any photos lurking around????


I'll put some on later this evening


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Dawn - we met you! Dudley stole my heart completely, his colouring is amazing :love-eyes:
We had a brilliant weekend too, I am trying to compile a list of who was there, so anyone else who is not a member on CCGB chat, please post here if you came along


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

There are some photos from the event here http://picturesports.zenfolio.com/p415120190


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds like it was a great weekend, glad it went well, it's such a good cause.

Who was the lucky winner of the lodge holiday, or hasn't the draw taken place yet?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jon Buoy said:


> Tonka had a great time too, meeting lots of new friends and especially his new pals Flo and Dudley. He was also able to meet up with some of his litter-mates for the first time since leaving the breeder.
> 
> The photos of Dudley don't do him justice as the colours in his coat are wonderful.
> 
> It's only now that I have realised who I had been talking to and can match faces to forum names. It'll make more sense when we next meet.


Thank you Jon, and was really silly of me on the day as I didn't realises it was 'you' - Dudley and Tonka introduced themselves properly but we didn't! I could have thanked you for sorting my avatar!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> Dawn - we met you! Dudley stole my heart completely, his colouring is amazing :love-eyes:
> We had a brilliant weekend too, I am trying to compile a list of who was there, so anyone else who is not a member on CCGB chat, please post here if you came along


Thank you Ali, Izzy is a real sweetheart too. We had a lovely day, I think next time anyone who uses this forum who goes should make a little badge with user name and avatar pic (if used) so we realise who we are meeting!

When was the 'dog the judge would like to take home' award done? and were there any other extra classes/competitions? I thought it was just the obedience, agility and best trick. Did think it would be nice to have a few little fun classes that could be entered on the day, the 'have a go at flyball' was fun.
- I do realise a lot of work obviously went into what there was.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like you all had a good time! Just too far for me to travel with my health. Hope you made loads for your charity how much did you make such a good cause too. Who was the lucky winner of such a wonderful prize- god I could do with a weekend away! Mx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Thank you Ali, Izzy is a real sweetheart too. We had a lovely day, I think next time anyone who uses this forum who goes should make a little badge with user name and avatar pic (if used) so we realise who we are meeting!
> 
> When was the 'dog the judge would like to take home' award done? and were there any other extra classes/competitions? I thought it was just the obedience, agility and best trick. Did think it would be nice to have a few little fun classes that could be entered on the day, the 'have a go at flyball' was fun.
> - I do realise a lot of work obviously went into what there was.


There wasn't a competition for "dog judge would like to take home" - Jack from Dog's Trust had taken a shine to Ruby so it was his own personal award 
It was a well deserved award too, she is an absolute darling, and stunning to look at 
There weren't any other competitions, you didn't miss anything :laugh:
Mick has been planning and organising for a year, he did an incredible job 
CCGB committee have decided that there will be an event next year.....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> We had a great time too, Helen did all the work with our two girls and all 3 of them did a great job and had a great time - I watched in the sun, drinking a beer or two.
> 
> Helen was delighted when Ruby won the 'dog the judge would most like to take home' award - we were both very chuffed!
> 
> ...


Ian, thank you for your help with the tent! Annabel and I couldn't have done it without you and Dave helping! It was great to meet you and Helen and the girls.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes - The Cockapoo Games were the soul brainchild of Mick from *A1K9's Dog Training* :whoo:

It was over a year in the preparation (lots of blood; sweat and tears !) and I'd love to offer a huge Well Done and Thanks to both Mick and his behind the scenes staff for staging such a wonderful event :hug::hug::hug::twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs:

He approached JD for sponsorship and of course we said yes without question :jumping:

The CCGB were just there as support staff and to help with the promotion of the fund raising side :kiss:

It's again Thanks to Mick (and Jeanette :star that the CCGB have both embraced the location (we have formally adopted Woodland Waters as our prime event location) and have already got the ball rolling on The Cockapoo Games 2013 - we hope this is to be annual to complement both our - 'Poo in the Park - and 'Poo Fest events ! (more info and details will be published in due coarse on the CCGB's website).

Stephen xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

DB1 said:


> Did think it would be nice to have a few little fun classes that could be entered on the day, the 'have a go at flyball' was fun.


Ideas like this will all be taken on board as the next event is planned. The 'Have a Go' flyball certainly worked well and has inspired quite a few to look for local clubs and training as they had such fun doing it.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful was had by all. Wouldn't it be lovely if it did become an annual event, maybe next year I could join you all too.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Sounds like a wonderful was had by all. Wouldn't it be lovely if it did become an annual event, maybe next year I could join you all too.


I expect it will become an annual event:twothumbs: ..... would be great if you could join in next year.

S x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

mum2bobs said:


> Sounds like it was a great weekend, glad it went well, it's such a good cause.
> 
> Who was the lucky winner of the lodge holiday, or hasn't the draw taken place yet?


Oh that was me! There were lots of winners as there were lots of prizes but I was totally surprised and amazed to be the first name drawn out! Thanks again to JD for donating the Lakelovers prize. Never been to the Lakes so really looking forward to a break there next year with family and dogs. As you say, it was in aid of a great cause.

S x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Yes - The Cockapoo Games were the soul brainchild of Mick from *A1K9's Dog Training* :whoo:
> 
> It was over a year in the preparation (lots of blood; sweat and tears !) and I'd love to offer a huge Well Done and Thanks to both Mick and his behind the scenes staff for staging such a wonderful event :hug::hug::hug::twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs:
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could also post info about the events on here too as not everyone on here is a member of the CCGB (unless of course they are exclusive to CCGB).


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Perhaps you could also post info about the events on here too as not everyone on here is a member of the CCGB (unless of course they are exclusive to CCGB).


Hi Clare,

I tend to post on here more than I do on Chat - so Yes everything will be posted here too.

I'm not one for "exclusive" so all events we do will be open to all Cockapoos (and their owners) - and to also anyone looking into these loveable dogs. I made a point of suggesting it to new potential owners as these events can see a broad selection of "types" (mixes, sizes, styles and personalities). It is a great way of hearing the good; bad and indifferent about people's dogs and their experiences and it's the perfect way to meet adult dogs "in the fur" !

We had at least 2 new families join us for the weekend's fun and both were introduced to Sarah (COC) as well as given access to everyone else there. I was not surprised by the amounts of comments made to me (from the photographer booked for the event to a number of normal campers at the site) - that they were amazed how much Cockapoos seemed to love each other like no other breed of dog they have experienced.

Stephen X


----------

